# crypt pontederiifolia flower



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

This is the second time in a month or so this guy flowered for me, ive grown quite fond of it. Planted in a basic mix of amazonia and mgopm, seems to be happy.


----------



## Ericj (Oct 22, 2007)

really great looking plant/flower, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing denske. What's the temperature and photoperiod?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Very Nice!

I will never get bored of watching crypts pics, specially spathes...


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 16, 2014)

that's awesome, kind of new to crypts so seeing these kind of images makes me excited to want to learn more. thanks for sharing!


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Good job! Beautiful photo and ...... Nice slice job!! You have the hands of a surgeon.
You always seem to have a surprise to present.
Bill


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Adam C said:


> Thanks for sharing denske. What's the temperature and photoperiod?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Hey Adam, temp in the tank is around 75 or so, water is close to 80. Lots of light for 12 hours, high humidity. They all seem pretty happy so far.

Thanks Bill, i cant get enough of these guys.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice spathe. The yellow ones like this and cordatas are my favorites.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

denske said:


> This is the second time in a month or so this guy flowered for me, ive grown quite fond of it. Planted in a basic mix of amazonia and mgopm, seems to be happy.


I like the bluish color under the spathe.


----------



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

ok.... enlighten me.. is this plant grown emersed, or submerged?
looking at the pic it appears to be emersed... I am not that familiar so would love to know how
you are growing it..
thanks
david


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes its grown emersed in high humidity, most crypts wont flower in submersed form.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Lovely! I am going to try some of this species when I renovate my paludarium. How large does it grow emersed?


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Before i gave mine away, it was about 8-10" high, it grew pretty big, and flowered every month. Alot of times there 2 flowers in the same pot.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

What type of pot, and how large was the pot? Thanks!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a 40g tank which is quickly becoming a whole tank of C. moehlmanni, or at least that is what I think it is. Yesterday I read somewhere (flowgrow I think) that the C. pondederiifolia has redder undersides on the leaves. I am wondering if anyone can verify that?


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Mine was in your basic 4" teracotta pot.

I believe they can have both green or reddish undersides, check out the crypt pages.
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/pon/pon.html

Lots of good info there.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I know the "classical" moehlmannii with green undersides, that was already cultivated decades ago. Maybe that's still the most widespread moehlmannii type in the hobby, in contrast to plants from newer collections that also have reddish undersides?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I suppose all that means I have to flower it. Perhaps I should send it to denske he seems good at that!


----------

